# Roxbury best Sat. today well epic comes to mind.



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

powder being edited dinner bbq soon :-D


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Scotty said:


> powder being edited dinner bbq soon :-D



Paper on road. Snow yesterday I hear was great day yesterday, I glad you got out A zoners. Packed powder all day got to the hill around 9 I guess. Did Blockbuster in the morning, good snow warm day. Bluebird days, soft snow.  Lots of great moguls around and natural snow. 30$ pricechopper tickets work great. If you haven't been go now or tomorrow Chute and sick, best snow day for me here since 1 foot midweek powderdaized at Plattty 3 years ago. Anyone else go today. Great meetings ABC Again. Anyone else here tomorrow


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 9, 2013)

Chute is a fun trail. Did you do Pipeline? I really liked that trail. Ridge Run to the Cliffs is a great continuous run. I imagine the place was great with 12" of new snow. Find any trees?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Chute is a fun trail. Did you do Pipeline? I really liked that trail. Ridge Run to the Cliffs is a great continuous run. I imagine the place was great with 12" of new snow. Find any trees?


It was fun, no real trees snow was excellent.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Eveytime trail and powders everywhere,
 Benn288 come tomorrow to Platty. Trees that I did were fun. Packed powder, I did a lot and got better today too, always a plus. Great to ski with Abcc and cornhead. Definitely best conditions of the years now get here soon.cool:


----------



## marcski (Mar 9, 2013)

Today was great.  I think I saw you at the bottom of the double this morning Scotty. I should have a couple of hours to freeski in the am from 10-noon. Let's make some turns!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

marcski said:


> Today was great.  I think I saw you at the bottom of the double this morning Scotty. I should have a couple of hours to freeski in the am from 10-noon. Let's make some turns!


Perfect we need a alpine zine sticksers at Platty for meet ups, awesome times today how was your day sick , gladeds tomorrow.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 9, 2013)

Scotty on Freefall early in the morn

Totally awesome day today, great drive to the hill, awesome first tracks, bluebird, comfortable temps, great snow, great company, and another awesome meal at Brook's. Looking forward another great day tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 8138
> Scotty on Freefall early in the morn
> 
> Totally awesome day today, great drive to the hill, awesome first tracks, bluebird, comfortable temps, great snow, great company, and another awesome meal at Brook's. Looking forward another great day tomorrow.



My face is now more red then those pants, was a awesome 2 sunny spring skiing at Platty these past 2 days.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

They need good bagels.,  can I see a see a bagels please pleas bring me good bagels and cream cheese tomorrow. Hipppy girls are wanted. come and have funs times Sunday me , others.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Pla5ttt5ttttttttttttttttttttttt mot


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

High high high were is everyone, hi let's have fun tomorrow,  Sccott and others. Oh hi who coming?
Saturday was crowed, more then I ever seen before so happy for the owner hope it was a record crowd. Sunday Mr cornhead I like your conservation with Lazzso why I just wished you had asked him were his private stash of trees was?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Scotty said:


> High high high were is everyone, hi let's have fun tomorrow, THC. Sccott and others. Oh hi who coming?



Hospital  needed for sunburn, anyone good here loland others tokkorow cant wait for fun times.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Let's all go hippiewomen and everyone let's gobs Platty tomorrow, you love Hippie  vibe at Platty it is awesome vibe. How about the Sugar Bush st end the months Sb? Epics days coming tomorrow and who else powder daz now, can I see more stuff, when are we skiing or snowboarding at Gore sock.terrain let's go

Titles Scotty Rocky Mountain And Mary Jane and pkatty sick conditions.:beer::beer:!


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like i missed a good time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Looks like i missed a good time.



Yes, how was your day?


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 9, 2013)

Scotty's hopped upon Benadryl, vodka, THC, LSD, and icecream...he's out of contol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh people who is out in the sweet Ness of being out fanatic go now ,go now people to out in Sunday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 9, 2013)

Dmc how was Hunter today?


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Scotty's hopped upon Benadryl, vodka, THC, LSD, and icecream...he's out of contol.



I'm working on two theories about Scotty:

1. He's from a foreign country.
2. He types with his nose.

If it's theory #2 than I'm impressed.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 10, 2013)

Edd said:


> I'm working on two theories about Scotty:
> 
> 1. He's from a foreign country.
> 2. He types with his nose.
> ...


He really is on Benadryl, I've never seen anyone sneeze as many times as Scotty has tonight, "allergies". If it is from blow, he's been holding out on me. Anyway, the thought of him typing with his runny snoz is pretty gross. Substitute "planet", for "country", in #1, and you may be on to something, Ork perhaps? Na new, na new. :wink: Sorry kids, man I'm old.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2013)

marcski said:


> Today was great.  I think I saw you at the bottom of the double this morning Scotty. I should have a couple of hours to freeski in the am from 10-noon. Let's make some turns!



So meet you at top of the double at 10am.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2013)

Neptune dinner breakfast is horrible today, do not go their. Sun out strong soon another day in Margetreville.!!!!:beer::beer:


----------



## marcski (Mar 10, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> He really is on Benadryl, I've never seen anyone sneeze as many times as Scotty has tonight, "allergies". If it is from blow, he's been holding out on me. Anyway, the thought of him typing with his runny snoz is pretty gross. Substitute "planet", for "country", in #1, and you may be on to something, Ork perhaps? Na new, na new. :wink: Sorry kids, man I'm old.



Who didn't love Mork, Corn?  Although, I saw a re-run a few months ago and found it to be awful.  I guess 30-35 years will do that!!  See you guys out there this am.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2013)

Lighters and bible and you know what ,proviNce fire, hevan, Jesus, hell.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2013)

Courtesy desk lady at Super .8 is a birch!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2013)

Wax everywhere at hotel, better then smell of Mary. Super 8 and me know more.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 10, 2013)

What can I say, sunburned, and battered, two full days at Platty kicked my arss.


AlpineZone has filled the void


Scotty, with his favorite number.

Another weekend well spent in the Cats, Platty rocks! Blockbuster was off the hook this afternoon, corn snow at its finest. Nice making some turns with Marcski today, and abc yesterday. Two words for you Scotty...candle wax


----------



## marcski (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes, it was fun skiing with you and meeting the infamous Scotty!  You were able to harvest a ton of Catskills grade "A" corn today, Corn! 
(Not really corn, but tons of super soft creamy snow).

Beautiful weekend...I had to drag my 6 yo off the hill at a few minutes after 4!


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 10, 2013)

Edd said:


> I'm working on two theories about Scotty:
> 
> 1. _*He's from a foreign country.*_
> 2. He types with his nose.
> ...



Haha! That's what one of my co-workers suggested when I read her a few Scotty gems the other day 

And as soon as I get some bagels going, this hippie chick will show up at Platty with them for you!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Lighters and bible and you know what ,proviNce fire, hevan, Jesus, hell.



Wow I have to quote my self to explain more on this. Not that mind doing that.
Bible is great for breaking up my favorite plant so if their is fire under the planet when I go after life ends and some religion is correct I guess I am not going because my religion that I don't believe in now says no place of fire after life. Setting a small fire to hotel bible can get me in trouble well staying waiting to find out about that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 8179
> What can I say, sunburned, and battered, two full days at Platty kicked my arss.
> 
> View attachment 8180
> ...



A Zone New meeting spot at Platty I vote for map who put that their? Lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Courtesy desk lady at Super .8 is a birch!



I remember you, she said, I pay cash 2 times , and last time cash was all I needed. Now I needed credit card, debit card, photo of drives license, then she makes copies of both, so ya I was panoird especially after 7 day bad memory of Super8 Steamboat Co. Super6 is calling for different hotel. I kept picturing in my head scene from Fear And Loathing in the hotel, such great author, movie and boook, Vegas!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Haha! That's what one of my co-workers suggested when I read her a few Scotty gems the other day
> 
> And as soon as I get some bagels going, this hippie chick will show up at Platty with them for you!



I sure be happy to eat your bagels, hopefully at Platty when you come, St Pattys y day celebration next Saturday at Platty will be fun we should make A zoner day their next Saturday by the map on the hill with some cool stickers now.


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Dmc how was Hunter today?



Awesome


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Wow I have to quote my self to explain more on this.



This could become like a game of Telephone.



dmc said:


> Awesome



Hopefully it stays that way, I'm worrying what these warm days are going to do to the base, not to mention the freeze that occurs late in the week.  Might become a skating rink.


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hopefully it stays that way, I'm worrying what these warm days are going to do to the base, not to mention the freeze that occurs late in the week.  Might become a skating rink.



All it takes is some sun this time of year... 
Freezes make for good corn..


----------



## dmc (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I kept picturing in my head scene from Fear And Loathing in the hotel, such great author, movie and boook, Vegas!!



"We cant stop here... This is bat country"..... bats...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

dmc said:


> "We cant stop here... This is bat country"..... bats...



Good when we get to Vegas I hope we make it before the drugs start kicking in.


----------



## baykon (Mar 11, 2013)

Made a last minute call to head up Saturday am. Had flown in late Friday night so didn't leave NYC until after 8, then lost about 1/2 hour on 87 with a backup near woodbury. Was starting to stress my decision at that point but so glad i made the trip. Skied from 1145 through last chair with one break.

An amazing day and every run felt like a highlight. Seemed like a decent crowd came out but still pretty much ski on all day.

Sorry I missed you azoners...didn't see some of the msgs til I was on the mtn and with no cell service and great conditions, coordinating on the fly didn't seem the best use of time.

Freefall
View attachment 8209

Upper face
View attachment 8210

Blockbuster
View attachment 8212

Gun show


Yup
View attachment 8213


----------



## baykon (Mar 11, 2013)

Try that again


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

baykon said:


> Try that again
> 
> View attachment 8218
> 
> ...


Is that last picture me?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Is that last picture me?


Looks like a snow boarder in the last picture.


----------



## baykon (Mar 11, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like a snow boarder in the last picture.



just checked, definitely one plank. i was looking for the red pants...next time


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 8138
> Scotty on Freefall early in the morn
> 
> Totally awesome day today, great drive to the hill, awesome first tracks, bluebird, comfortable temps, great snow, great company, and another awesome meal at Brook's. Looking forward another great day tomorrow.



I love this trail,on the hill it looks steeper then this picture.


----------



## skiking4 (Mar 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I love this trail,on the hill it looks steeper then this picture.



Eh nah that's pretty in line. It's not really that steep, probably a steep black steepness, but it's totally consistent for like a thousand vertical.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> Eh nah that's pretty in line. It's not really that steep, probably a steep black steepness, but it's totally consistent for like a thousand vertical.



It is a great trail.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> *Eh nah that's pretty in line. It's not really that steep, probably a steep black steepness,* but it's totally consistent for like a thousand vertical.



Nope.  Both Blockbuster and Freefall are > 30 degrees, which IINM would be double-black just about anywhere.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 19, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Nope.  Both Blockbuster and Freefall are > 30 degrees, which IINM would be double-black just about anywhere.



30 degrees would put you in a solid blue. I recently wondered about the classifications, so I looked it up, and every site I read would put a blue to at least 40 degrees. Also depends on trail width, and other obstacles, etc. that would make it more (or less) difficult. BB and freefall are both wide open runs, so it's less challenging. 

I'm not an expert skier by any means, but the ratings at Platty don't seem near what they're supposed to be. I had a blast there, but I didn't find anything really steep there at all. I would put all of their trails at no more than a blue. Not trying to be a buzzkill or a snob, just an observation.

IMHO.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> 30 degrees would put you in a solid blue. I recently wondered about the classifications, so I looked it up, and every site I read would put a blue to at least 40 degrees. Also depends on trail width, and other obstacles, etc. that would make it more (or less) difficult. BB and freefall are both wide open runs, so it's less challenging.
> 
> I'm not an expert skier by any means, but the ratings at Platty don't seem near what they're supposed to be. I had a blast there, but I didn't find anything really steep there at all. I would put all of their trails at no more than a blue. Not trying to be a buzzkill or a snob, just an observation.
> 
> That is the east coast, their is steeper at other hills, one that you happen to live close to.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> 30 degrees would put you in a solid blue. I recently wondered about the classifications, so I looked it up, and every site I read would put a blue to at least 40 degrees. Also depends on trail width, and other obstacles, etc. that would make it more (or less) difficult. BB and freefall are both wide open runs, so it's less challenging.
> 
> I'm not an expert skier by any means, but the ratings at Platty don't seem near what they're supposed to be. I had a blast there, but I didn't find anything really steep there at all. I would put all of their trails at no more than a blue. Not trying to be a buzzkill or a snob, just an observation.
> 
> IMHO.



wiki sez:



> Typically, grading is done by the resort, and grades are relative to  other trails within that resort. As such, they are not classified to an  independent standard; although they are likely to be roughly similar,  skiers should be cautious about assuming that grades in two different  resorts are absolutely equivalent.



based on that logic, block and freefall are the 'most difficult' trails at platty, only relative to their other trails, not trails at other resorts


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 19, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Nope.  Both Blockbuster and Freefall are > 30 degrees, which IINM *would be double-black just about anywhere*.



This is kinda what I was talking about. Was just disagreeing with the statement of those two runs being comparable to other blacks/doubles at other resorts.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> *30 degrees would put you in a solid blue.* I recently wondered about the classifications, so I looked it up, and* every site I read would put a blue to at least 40 degrees.* Also depends on trail width, and other obstacles, etc. that would make it more (or less) difficult. BB and freefall are both wide open runs, so it's less challenging.



Dunno what/where you're reading, but that's definitely false.  

When you get into the 40s+, you're getting into the steepest trails in all of North America, east, west, north, south, Narnia, I dont care where.   Hell, the steepest part of Corbet's Couloir in Jackson Hole, is just barely 50 degrees[FONT=arial,], and I believe it's the steepest on-map run in all of North America.[/FONT]


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.trails.com/list_802_ski-run-difficulty-ratings.html

Here's one. I hate to quote Wiki as well, but it says basically the same. All I was arguing was your statement saying that Platty double black compare to other ski hills' doubles. They don't. I'm not an advanced skier, and on a good day, I'm ok on the average black. I was bombing down these when I went, so that alone tells me they're not steep. 

That's my point.


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> http://www.trails.com/list_802_ski-run-difficulty-ratings.html
> 
> Here's one. I hate to quote Wiki as well, but it says basically the same. All I was arguing was your statement saying that Platty double black compare to other ski hills' doubles. They don't. I'm not an advanced skier, and on a good day, I'm ok on the average black. I was bombing down these when I went, so that alone tells me they're not steep.
> 
> That's my point.



Those numbers are not correct.  Perhaps they are gradients and not degrees.  

http://3dskimaps.com/


----------



## abc (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> http://www.trails.com/list_802_ski-run-difficulty-ratings.html
> 
> Here's one.





hippiechick said:


> 30 *degrees *would put you in a solid blue. I recently wondered about the classifications, so I looked it up, and every site I read would put a blue to at least 40 degrees.
> IMHO.


*hippiechick*, you're in error here. The page you quoted was talking about *percentage grade*. Translate percentage grade to *degree*, you can roughly devide it by 2. So 40 percentage grade is only about 20 degrees. 

So blues are anything less than 20 degrees, give and take. Anything approching 30 degree (60~70 percentage grade) will be black. 40 DEGREE is definitely double black. (an easy one to remember, 100% is 45 degrees, that's when the height is equal to the horizontal distance)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> http://www.trails.com/list_802_ski-run-difficulty-ratings.html
> 
> Here's one. I hate to quote Wiki as well, but it says basically the same. All I was arguing was your statement saying that Platty double black compare to other ski hills' doubles. They don't. I'm not an advanced skier, and on a good day, I'm ok on the average black. I was bombing down these when I went, so that alone tells me they're not steep.
> 
> That's my point.


I can ski in sick drops at Alta and have with fresh fresh snow, I can't ski those drops on non fresh powder day. Maybe that helped you to.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 19, 2013)

abc said:


> *hippiechick*, you're in error here. The page you quoted was talking about *percentage grade*. Translate percentage grade to *degree*, you can roughly devide it by 2. So 40 percentage grade is only about 20 degrees.
> 
> So blues are anything less than 20 degrees, give and take. Anything approching 30 degree (60~70 percentage grade) will be black. 40 DEGREE is definitely double black. (an easy one to remember, 100% is 45 degrees, that's when the height is equal to the horizontal distance)



I stand corrected, as previously discussed, I know little about the rating/grading systems, that's why I went looking it up. My main point still stands, that I was disagreeing with the fact that BG was saying the Platty doubles were like those of other hills. No way. If you took those runs and plopped them on most any other hill in the US, they would be rated a blue. That's my point. I was wrong for using numbers to back my point up, I wasn't familiar enough with the rating system.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

Well I have skiied their 2 black runs a lot hippychick and I think Blockbuster and Bumps with moguls they usually have on them are worthy of double diamond status.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Well I have skiied their 2 black runs a lot hippychick and I think Blockbuster and Bumps with moguls they usually have on them are worthy of double diamond status.



Ok, with moguls they would be more challenging. They were a hot mess of deep powder when I went, so it was like floating down the whole time.


----------



## marcski (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> My main point still stands, that I was disagreeing with the fact that BG was saying the Platty doubles were like those of other hills. No way. If you took those runs and plopped them on most any other hill in the US, they would be rated a blue. That's my point.



Maybe out west...but not here in the east.  Platty's blacks can stand up to a lot of eastern mountains.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> My main point still stands, that I was disagreeing with the fact that BG was saying the Platty doubles were like those of other hills. No way. If you took those runs and plopped them on most any other hill in the US, they would be rated a blue. That's my point.



I only referenced two specific trails.   And yes, any trail with a 30+ degree pitch like Blockbuster would be rated a diamond anywhere in North America, even out west.  I'm certainly not saying it's brutally difficult (it's not), but to claim Blockbuster would be an intermediate at_ "most any other hill in the US"_ is ludicrous.  Psychologically, I know 30 degrees doesnt seem steep, but it is.  In fact, most trails in the high 20s in America (east AND west) are rated diamonds as well.


----------



## Gunny J (Mar 19, 2013)

Hippie Chick  you need to ski around to compare , Ski Belleayre ,Windham , Hunter, West Mountain, Elk   then compare. Hero snow the day you skied Plattie, come back after a rain freeze ,you won't cruise down as easy.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm not trying to get in a pissing match. Just saying what I've seen so far. I've only been on the east coast a short time, and haven't skied much out here. If that's the way it is, then that's the way it is. 

From what I've seen so far here, rating isn't as much steepness, but other trail challenges (trees, moguls, etc), whereas what I learned on, it's moreso steepness. 

Just my opinion/observation.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 19, 2013)

For perspective..... and I dont know if this is true, but...



> *Another of the steepest runs in the world is Rambo at Crested Butte,  Colorado. At 56 degrees, it's marketed as the steepest cut run in North  America.*


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I'm not trying to get in a pissing match. Just saying what I've seen so far. I've only been on the east coast a short time, and haven't skied much out here. If that's the way it is, then that's the way it is.
> 
> From what I've seen so far here, rating isn't as much steepness, but other trail challenges (trees, moguls, etc), whereas what I learned on, it's moreso steepness.
> 
> Just my opinion/observation.



I think your learning. Have you been to any hills in North Vermont? They have some big vertical, lots ot natural snow fall and nice vibes. I think you like it their.


----------



## abc (Mar 19, 2013)

Personal perception is really not the best way to go by. Numbers ARE actually more fair, if not terribly useful. By number, the hardest trail in Platty are either hard blacks or qualify as geniun double blacks. 

When I first went out west, I was awed by the steepness of their trails. However, I quickly found they're actually eaiser to ski because my skis' edge bite in solidly. I did my first batch of black out west first before I was comfortable enough to handle the east coast blacks. 

Even now, I don't usually seek out double black in the northeast. But I've actually skied quite many double blacks out west in various mountains. It's really what you're used to or good at. So persaonl bias does play a big part.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 19, 2013)

Gunny J said:


> Hippie Chick  you need to ski around to compare , Ski Belleayre ,Windham , Hunter, West Mountain, Elk   then compare. Hero snow the day you skied Plattie, come back after a rain freeze ,you won't cruise down as easy.



Skiing on a crusty sheet of ice doesn't do it for me. I'm not that good, and it's just not that fun - I'm not trying to prove myself, I'm trying to have fun. I not only prefer fresh snow for the obvious reasons, but it hurts a lot less when you biff in powder, and when you don't have medical insurance, it makes a huge difference on how much risk you're willing to take. I do want to check out more places. I realize I don't have many on my list so far. No, I haven't been to north VT yet - I definitely want to check out Stowe & Jay. I have 2 fur kids, so overnight trips are almost impossible, or super expensive to do.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Skiing on a crusty sheet of ice doesn't do it for me. I'm not that good, and it's just not that fun - I'm not trying to prove myself, I'm trying to have fun. I not only prefer fresh snow for the obvious reasons, but it hurts a lot less when you biff in powder, and when you don't have medical insurance, it makes a huge difference on how much risk you're willing to take. I do want to check out more places. I realize I don't have many on my list so far. No, I haven't been to north VT yet - I definitely want to check out Stowe & Jay. I have 2 fur kids, so overnight trips are almost impossible, or super expensive to do.



There are places that will watch your puppies. Sugarbush is also great, a little closer then Stowe, and vibe is more chill, then Stowe in my opinion. I also don't want to waste money skiing ice and don't but you just need snow from 2 days ago to have good to great conditions. Biggest thing I can say about that is watch the weather at the hill you want to go, after a week or so except for Mad River Glen and Platty conditions will normally be good or better because of grooming, and snow making and lake effect or snow that happens that you never know it did with out the great trip reports from here.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 19, 2013)

Traveling for hours on end with two labs in a Jeep full of ski gear is NO FUN. I've done it. As far as catching good conditions, I'm not out to get my numbers high. I'd go broke doing it anyway. Quality over quantity, even if it means only skiing once or twice in a winter. I think I did pretty good this year, and if I don't make it out again, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 19, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I'm not trying to get in a pissing match. Just saying what I've seen so far. I've only been on the east coast a short time, and haven't skied much out here. If that's the way it is, then that's the way it is.
> 
> From what I've seen so far here, rating isn't as much steepness, but other trail challenges (trees, moguls, etc), whereas what I learned on, it's moreso steepness.
> 
> Just my opinion/observation.



I'm on your boat. I really liked Plattekill, and I am definitely going back. I know ratings are all specific to each mountain, but I don't find their double black terrain much if anymore difficult than the single blacks. The trails are steep, but weren't as steep/challenging as I was expecting judging by the map.


----------

